# Is it hard for a new grad to get a job out of state?



## CivilEngr (Feb 14, 2012)

I still have a little while until I graduate but I have just been wondering about this. Are you put at a large disadvantage if you apply for positions that require a big move?


----------



## Adrenaline (Feb 15, 2012)

In my experience, no.

I was in Dekalb, IL, 1.5 hours west of Chicago. I received an offer from a company in Boston, before I even finished my degree.


----------



## solomonb (Feb 15, 2012)

I think that the real answer to the question is the lawyers answer to any question, "It Depends." Depends on what you are capable of doing, what the job is requiring, what needs the employer is seeking. There is no cut and dry answer.

OK, if the opportunity presents itself to move, I would take it. Go and see what is around the corner-- you will never know until you try. That was our mantra for 30 years in the AF-- and we moved 17 times in 30 years-- OK, we did NOT have children and I worked long, hard hours-- granted, not for everyone, however, that is what we did. Do I regret it, not a minute of it. Regret not having a family-- well, medically that was not possible, so we sucked it up and moved along.

If the offer comes to move-- take it-- remain flexible and see what is available. You should have a blast-- this is the fun part of the experience.


----------

